# Funny but not so funny parody of modern worship. It gave me flashbacks.



## Augusta (Jul 10, 2010)

[video=vimeo;11501569]http://vimeo.com/11501569[/video]


----------



## Emmanuel (Jul 10, 2010)

I know a lot of people who go to churches like this––receiving scant teaching, but getting pumped up as a result of all the loud music, lights, etc. They mistake psychological manipulation for the move of the Holy Spirit.

As an aside, the guy playing the "pastor/motivational speaker" looks a lot like Jon Stewart.


----------



## teddyrux (Jul 10, 2010)

Everyone needs some growtivation.


----------



## Augusta (Jul 10, 2010)

Emmanuel said:


> I know a lot of people who go to churches like this––receiving scant teaching, but getting pumped up as a result of all the loud music, lights, etc. They mistake psychological manipulation for the move of the Holy Spirit.
> 
> As an aside, the guy playing the "pastor/motivational speaker" looks a lot like Jon Stewart.



Exactly! I sat under this type of "church" for almost 25 yrs. They pegged it spot on in this parody.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 10, 2010)

I used to run the mixer & video......


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 10, 2010)

This video has gone viral among worship leaders in the 'contemporary' church. If you notice who produced it you can see why. Good things are beginning to happen in some of these churches. They are realising how vapid and man-centered their worship has become.


----------



## torstar (Jul 10, 2010)

Augusta said:


> Emmanuel said:
> 
> 
> > I know a lot of people who go to churches like this––receiving scant teaching, but getting pumped up as a result of all the loud music, lights, etc. They mistake psychological manipulation for the move of the Holy Spirit.
> ...


 

If you go to this kind of church, will you get the point of this video?

My old megachurch ran a 30-second ad for a financial company before the service and then encaptioned something like "this is not done to promote this company or its available financial instruments."


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 10, 2010)

Ironically, I just attended a seminar that a few Churches in the area put on led by Danny Byram. He was one of the Promise Keeper praise leaders in the 90's and he admitted that he knew at the time that people were going to try to ape the big production feel of a concert because they had never seen that before.

He was highly critical of this and had a lot of really incisive criticisms of the motivations and assumptions that many use today. He also pointed out that the whole "big sound and lights" thing is really a Baby Boomer thing and the younger generation are really turned off by it now as being unauthentic.

He pointed out that many venues are totally inappropriate for a drum kit and amplification and being unplugged with one guitar and a few voices is more than enough sound to fill most rooms.

That was all stylistic of course. What I really appreciated from him was how he began his whole seminar talking about Who and why we worship and drove home the theology of a holy and transcendent God before he ever got into styles and ideas. He also regularly noted that the musician's job was to simply facilitate singing and not draw attention to himself.


----------



## Montanablue (Jul 10, 2010)

> He was highly critical of this and had a lot of really incisive criticisms of the motivations and assumptions that many use today. He also pointed out that the whole "big sound and lights" thing is really a Baby Boomer thing and the younger generation are really turned off by it now as being unauthentic.



This is so true. I hadn't really run into much of this until I went to college (being from such a small town our churches couldn't really afford this kind of thing, although I imagine some of them would have liked to!) and I was struck by how many young people - both christians and non - made fun of this sort of thing. Its definitely something that is attractive to people in my parents' generation, but most people I know in my own generation ridicule it. Interesting, because I think many churches think that this sort of thing "attracts the young folks."


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 10, 2010)

I've been amazed at how our simple acapella singing of hymns and psalms resonates with the younger folks who visit and attend. I can't relate how many time comments have been made at the blessing of the simplicity. Some of those have come from folks who normally attend very modern worship style churches.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 10, 2010)

I can't remember how many times I've ran into younger folks who've told me they've rarely or sometimes _never_ sung any of the hymns we take for granted (much less psalms). And yet it takes me by surprise every time I hear someone say it.


----------



## au5t1n (Jul 10, 2010)

Montanablue said:


> > He was highly critical of this and had a lot of really incisive criticisms of the motivations and assumptions that many use today. He also pointed out that the whole "big sound and lights" thing is really a Baby Boomer thing and the younger generation are really turned off by it now as being unauthentic.
> 
> 
> 
> This is so true. I hadn't really run into much of this until I went to college (being from such a small town our churches couldn't really afford this kind of thing, although I imagine some of them would have liked to!) and I was struck by how many young people - both christians and non - made fun of this sort of thing. Its definitely something that is attractive to people in my parents' generation, but most people I know in my own generation ridicule it. Interesting, because I think many churches think that this sort of thing "attracts the young folks."


 
My grandparents go to a church with music like this.


----------



## torstar (Jul 10, 2010)

austinww said:


> Montanablue said:
> 
> 
> > > He was highly critical of this and had a lot of really incisive criticisms of the motivations and assumptions that many use today. He also pointed out that the whole "big sound and lights" thing is really a Baby Boomer thing and the younger generation are really turned off by it now as being unauthentic.
> ...


 


The last thing I could want is a 5th-rate rock-and-roll show at 9am on a Sunday morn.

Even during my unrepentant years.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 10, 2010)

To quote an american pastor I heard preach this week 'The very last thing this fallen world needs is a second-rate imitation of itself'


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jul 11, 2010)

It reminded me of Mars Hill in Seattle. I attended there once last summer.


----------



## Andres (Jul 11, 2010)

the idea behind this type of worship and church service is, "let's make our service more like the world, therefore it will appeal to more people and we'll get more folks in church!" These are called "seeker-sensitive" churches because they want people who may be curious about God but don't fully know Him yet, to come to their church. The only problem with trying to reach the unsaved by being seeker sensitive is... "NO ONE SEEKS AFTER GOD" (Rom 3:11)


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 11, 2010)

I really felt a burning in my bosom from this anointed video. Why are the rest of you so critical?


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 11, 2010)

AThornquist said:


> I really felt a burning in my bosom from this anointed video. Why are the rest of you so critical?


 
'Tis Andrew's Aldersgate!!!


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 11, 2010)

AThornquist said:


> I really felt a burning in my bosom from this anointed video. Why are the rest of you so critical?



That's what you get from staying up to late eating greasy food.


----------



## Afterthought (Jul 15, 2010)

Ouch. "Funny but not so funny" is a fitting title. In between my tounge-in-cheek smile, I could almost cry for all those poor souls this video represents who are being manipulated--sometimes self-manipulated. =( Especially since I've visited one of these megachurches and all my dad had to say was: "It's a different worship style. It isn't right or wrong; it's just not what we're used to." Yet even my younger brother who knows little of proper principles of worship could sense the deadness in there amongst the sincerity and emotion of the people in the band. ;_;


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 4, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > I really felt a burning in my bosom from this anointed video. Why are the rest of you so critical?
> ...



Is it indigestion, or is it Moroni?


----------



## ooguyx (Aug 4, 2010)

nleshelman said:


> It reminded me of Mars Hill in Seattle. I attended there once last summer.


 
It is exactly Mars Hill!


----------



## The Author of my Faith (Aug 6, 2010)

deleted by user


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Aug 6, 2010)

> Question: If worship is ministry. Should not the person minstering be someone who's doctrine, life, character are in line with what the Bible teaches?



I would say so. In fact one of the ministers at my church has been trying to advocate an ordination complete with theological exams for ministers of music. Something less than a teaching elder would do, but still demanding.


----------



## louis (Aug 16, 2010)

I despise this video. I despise how those who are against contemporary worship get such a kick out of it, how they laugh and ridicule. How easy it would be to make a parody of a traditional worship service and mock elements and stereotypes that exist in some churches. Yet I don't see that done. What I see is the continuation of the worship wars. I see hate and divisiveness.


----------



## jayce475 (Aug 16, 2010)

louis said:


> I despise this video. I despise how those who are against contemporary worship get such a kick out of it, how they laugh and ridicule. How easy it would be to make a parody of a traditional worship service and mock elements and stereotypes that exist in some churches. Yet I don't see that done. What I see is the continuation of the worship wars. I see hate and divisiveness.


 
So, do you despise those of us who deem contemporary worship to be altogether contrary to the regulative principle of worship is displeasing to God? Do you also happen to despise Reformed preachers who contend for the faith by pointing out the errors of churches which are not Reformed? We seek love and unity that take place on the foundation of truth which is in turn founded on God's Word, not some human man-made ideas of love and unity.


----------



## louis (Aug 16, 2010)

jayce475 said:


> louis said:
> 
> 
> > I despise this video. I despise how those who are against contemporary worship get such a kick out of it, how they laugh and ridicule. How easy it would be to make a parody of a traditional worship service and mock elements and stereotypes that exist in some churches. Yet I don't see that done. What I see is the continuation of the worship wars. I see hate and divisiveness.
> ...


 

Love and unity can take place on the foundation of truth founded on God's word within the context of contemporary worship.


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 16, 2010)

louis said:


> I despise this video. I despise how those who are against contemporary worship get such a kick out of it, how they laugh and ridicule. How easy it would be to make a parody of a traditional worship service and mock elements and stereotypes that exist in some churches. Yet I don't see that done. What I see is the continuation of the worship wars. I see hate and divisiveness.


 
This video was _made by a church with contemporary worship_ and was making a caricature _of itself._ So, do I sit back and soberly say, "I won't laugh at you because I don't want to agree with the hate for yourself"? It was in fun, and I personally enjoy how accurate it is. And further, contrary to many others here, I think acceptable worship music includes Psalms, old hymns, new contemporary songs, whatever. If the lyrics are biblically sound and the songs are sang/performed for the glory of God in the Holy Spirit, I'm all for it. Of course, I don't think the majority of modern/contemporary worship qualifies in that . . .

You do raise an important point about ridiculing others in a demeaning way though. We each must watch for that in our own hearts, but I would not be so broad to say that "those who are against contemporary worship . . . laugh and ridicule." Even when some speak lowly of the video and that form of worship, they are not necessarily doing so with the type of arrogance or joy-from-folly that is often associated with those who "laugh and ridicule." Just something to consider.


----------



## louis (Aug 16, 2010)

AThornquist said:


> louis said:
> 
> 
> > I despise this video. I despise how those who are against contemporary worship get such a kick out of it, how they laugh and ridicule. How easy it would be to make a parody of a traditional worship service and mock elements and stereotypes that exist in some churches. Yet I don't see that done. What I see is the continuation of the worship wars. I see hate and divisiveness.
> ...


 
I know who the video was made by. I also know that there often comes a "new, better way" every so often in the church, whether it be The Prayer of Jabez or The Purpose Driven Life, so the fact that a contemporary church is making fun of itself is of no importance to me. Those who I have seen comment on the video have largely NOT been accepting of contemporary worship. The problem is that this video becomes the stereotype for contemporary worship but it is not representative of much of what is being done today.

You say you enjoy how accurate it is...how often do you attend contemporary worship services? How many different church services of that kind have you attended? So when you say it's accurate, accurate of what?

See, you folks laugh and mock, but what specifically are you mocking? You are painting with broad strokes.


----------



## jayce475 (Aug 16, 2010)

louis said:


> jayce475 said:
> 
> 
> > louis said:
> ...


 
And there are many of us who don't happen to share such sentiments and we have exegetical basis for such. We will accommodate and show Christian love without it being at the expense of our convictions, but your wording is very strong and unloving.


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 16, 2010)

louis said:


> I know who the video was made by. I also know that there often comes a "new, better way" every so often in the church, whether it be The Prayer of Jabez or The Purpose Driven Life, so the fact that a contemporary church is making fun of itself is of no importance to me. Those who I have seen comment on the video have largely NOT been accepting of contemporary worship. The problem is that this video becomes the stereotype for contemporary worship but it is not representative of much of what is being done today.
> 
> You say you enjoy how accurate it is...how often do you attend contemporary worship services? How many different church services of that kind have you attended? So when you say it's accurate, accurate of what?
> 
> See, you folks laugh and mock, but what specifically are you mocking? You are painting with broad strokes.



I grew up with contemporary worship services and was a part of them until just a few years ago. You asked what it is accurate of, and so I will answer by saying that it is accurate of the standard church that seeks to be "relevant" and "contemporary," _which are the very words used in the video_. That isn't to say that every detail is accurate of each and every church that seeks to be relevant and contemporary, but this is in many ways a compilation of what happens, whether its the types of songs used, the types of transitions, the types of speakers, etc. I have seen at least a few of these things in many so-called relevant and contemporary churches, and thus I say it is accurate.

Also, in what way does saying, "you folks laugh and mock" promote unity? Aren't you against divisiveness? Fires of controversy are often kept aflame by unnoticed (eye) logs.


----------



## jayce475 (Aug 16, 2010)

louis said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > louis said:
> ...


 
Would the "world renowned" Hillsongs qualify? I've attended many of their services for reference and yes they do actually look like this. Exactly like this in fact. Yes the contemporary worship taking place Reformed churches may look rather different, which is good. That however doesn't make contemporary worship necessarily right in itself. If you wish to discuss contemporary worship properly, I am sure many here will be willing to engage, and many do take different positions, but you coming out and saying that you despise others is hardly charitable or helpful.


----------



## louis (Aug 16, 2010)

My saying "You folks laugh and mock" was a clear statement of fact. Do you dispute that?

Whatever, I'll move on...you guys have fun embracing the RPW.


----------



## Augusta (Aug 16, 2010)

Louis, did you read the whole thread? I wonder because all through this thread are people commenting who either sat under this type of worship for many years or participated in it. We recognize what we see which is why it resonated and struck us as funny. It's accuracy is why it is funny albiet also very sad as I said in the OP. I cannot count how many worship services I sat through that looked just like that. We mock what the video mocked, the formulaic concert atmosphere that is 100% will worship and has no place in any so-called "church" purporting to be worship of the true and living God. This kind of thing wouldn't have lasted 3 seconds in Moses day.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Aug 16, 2010)

> Whatever, I'll move on...you guys have fun embracing the RPW.



The RPW is confessional. To disregard it is to be unconfessional.


----------



## louis (Aug 16, 2010)

jayce475 said:


> louis said:
> 
> 
> > AThornquist said:
> ...



Please show me where I said I despise anyone.


----------



## jayce475 (Aug 16, 2010)

louis said:


> I despise this video. I despise how those who are against contemporary worship get such a kick out of it, how they laugh and ridicule. How easy it would be to make a parody of a traditional worship service and mock elements and stereotypes that exist in some churches. Yet I don't see that done. What I see is the continuation of the worship wars. I see hate and divisiveness.


 
Here. And read it in conjunction with Traci's post.

---------- Post added at 12:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 PM ----------




louis said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > louis said:
> ...


 
And here. You are specifically referring to the participants of this thread as those who laugh and mock.


----------



## louis (Aug 16, 2010)

Augusta said:


> Louis, did you read the whole thread? I wonder because all through this thread are people commenting who either sat under this type of worship for many years or participated in it. We recognize what we see which is why it resonated and struck us as funny. It's accuracy is why it is funny albiet also very sad as I said in the OP. I cannot count how many worship services I sat through that looked just like that. We mock what the video mocked, the formulaic concert atmosphere that is 100% will worship and has no place in any so-called "church" purporting to be worship of the true and living God. This kind of thing wouldn't have lasted 3 seconds in Moses day.


 
I did read the whole thread. Why would you sit through so many worship services that were that way? 

Also, formulaic is a word that is used as a pejorative against contemporary worship, but traditional worship can also be formulaic, can it not? Following a formula is not a bad thing, particularly if the formula is a good one, a biblical one.

---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------




jayce475 said:


> louis said:
> 
> 
> > I despise this video. I despise how those who are against contemporary worship get such a kick out of it, how they laugh and ridicule. How easy it would be to make a parody of a traditional worship service and mock elements and stereotypes that exist in some churches. Yet I don't see that done. What I see is the continuation of the worship wars. I see hate and divisiveness.
> ...


 
I never said I despise anyone. I said I despise the video and the actions of those who mock and laugh—much different.


----------



## jayce475 (Aug 16, 2010)

louis said:


> Augusta said:
> 
> 
> > Louis, did you read the whole thread? I wonder because all through this thread are people commenting who either sat under this type of worship for many years or participated in it. We recognize what we see which is why it resonated and struck us as funny. It's accuracy is why it is funny albiet also very sad as I said in the OP. I cannot count how many worship services I sat through that looked just like that. We mock what the video mocked, the formulaic concert atmosphere that is 100% will worship and has no place in any so-called "church" purporting to be worship of the true and living God. This kind of thing wouldn't have lasted 3 seconds in Moses day.
> ...


 
Fair enough. And so now our brothers and sisters are sharing with you why what has been said in this thread is justifiable.


----------



## louis (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, that's fine.

Just know that the video is not indicative of all contemporary worship, certainly not where I attend.


----------



## jayce475 (Aug 16, 2010)

louis said:


> Well, that's fine.
> 
> Just know that the video is not indicative of all contemporary worship, certainly not where I attend.


 
Well yes, and no one here has intimated otherwise.


----------



## louis (Aug 16, 2010)

jayce475 said:


> louis said:
> 
> 
> > Well, that's fine.
> ...



Ok.


----------



## Augusta (Aug 16, 2010)

louis said:


> Augusta said:
> 
> 
> > Louis, did you read the whole thread? I wonder because all through this thread are people commenting who either sat under this type of worship for many years or participated in it. We recognize what we see which is why it resonated and struck us as funny. It's accuracy is why it is funny albiet also very sad as I said in the OP. I cannot count how many worship services I sat through that looked just like that. We mock what the video mocked, the formulaic concert atmosphere that is 100% will worship and has no place in any so-called "church" purporting to be worship of the true and living God. This kind of thing wouldn't have lasted 3 seconds in Moses day.
> ...



I sat under that worship because I was a modern evangelical Christian who had never heard of the doctrines of grace and was quite possibly not even saved at the time. I didn't know any different because I was raised in that type of church from a child. 

An order of worship is night and day different from a formula that is designed to massage your emotions and make you feel like something happened to you.


----------



## louis (Aug 18, 2010)

Augusta said:


> louis said:
> 
> 
> > Augusta said:
> ...



Well, that is certainly a reasonable explanation as to why you would have done so. 

Perhaps my objection has not been stated clearly. There is much good, proper contemporary worship today. The caricature of the video perpetuates a stereotype that many easily affix to all in the modern worship genre.


----------

